
'They don't care about safety': Amazon workers struggle with pandemic demand - jrepinc
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/mar/18/amazon-whole-foods-workers-stores-warehouses-coronavirus
======
aazaa
> “There are people coughing in here. There aren’t paper masks. We are getting
> unlimited unpaid time off, but I still need to pay bills and rent. I can’t
> take that unpaid time off,” they said.

It's only a matter of time before Amazon shuts down. The unthinkable is
suddenly here.

